# Nanchang CJ-6



## dtpeng (Aug 5, 2012)

I know many friends love CJ-6 and A lot of CJ-6s is still flying in the USA . But,there is almost no CJ-6 except for few in PLA Air Force.
As Common people , It's almost impossible to buy manuals about CJ-6 . I am always interesting in it. But I has nothing about it . I want maintaince manual,Pilot Training Manual(PTM) and Flight manual. So I try to get these manual is from foreign friends!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 20, 2012)

Yakovlev Yak-18A / Nanchang CJ-6 
Is this what you are looking for.


----------

